# iphone 6 coming soon



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2014)

who's going to camp out so they can be first in line to get the new iphone 6?


http://mashable.com/2014/08/28/apple-invites-sept-9-iphones/


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 28, 2014)

We got our 4s's a month before the 5 came out.  We are due for upgrades, so we can wait for the 6.  We won't be in any big hurry, though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> We got our 4s's a month before the 5 came out.  We are due for upgrades, so we can wait for the 6.  We won't be in any big hurry, though...



I'm on the same timetable.   My 4s is around 2 years old and still works fine.   I have Verizon unlimited data and really don't want to give it up.   As the other carriers get better in my travel footprint, I may port my phone number to a different carrier rather than sign another Verizon contract that doesn't have unlimited data.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2014)

family is in same boat.  iphone 4Ses.  2+ years old.  been on no contract since June with sprint unlimited data but they maintain the rate we were paying.  all new contracts cost a lot more (tho this week there seems to be some movement) but the device price is crazy. 

we're hoping the iphone 6 release will drop the price on 5s and then we'll consider renewing.. especially since wife's phone "fell" and now has a cracked screen.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm actually vaguely more interested in the 12" iPad when it comes out than upgrading my iPhone.   It's not like either is anything I really need.   If my phone ever dies, I'll make a decision then.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2014)

I have the iPhone 4S and an iPad Air provided by my employer.  I went from an Android phone and hated the 4S screen size was too small, managing apps was easier on the Android, was able to run multiple apps etc.  My kids all have the 5C and they swear by them.  I still would like a larger screen which the 6 will have options for.  My wife has the Galaxy 5S which has an awesome camera great video and many of the features are really nice.  Samsung's phones are out pacing sales of the iPhone by twice the volume over the summer.  I would imagine this release will even that out a bit!

In any case, the iPhone 6 is not something too exciting for me!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2014)

I just got the Lumia 1520 phablet. Windows Phone 8.2. So far, aside from being massive, I really like it. One handy feature, my Surface can remotely turn on the phone's wifi hotspot, and the hotspot turns itself off automatically after you disconnect.


----------



## Edd (Aug 28, 2014)

Nearly 3 full years on the 4S for me so the iPhone 6 is a likely purchase for me and the lady. 

I've got a 5C for work which I think is a really nice phone. That extra .5" of screen space makes a surprising difference.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 28, 2014)

I use straight talk because of the $45 a month flat charge, which requires you to buy the phone outright. As a result though I don't get an upgrade. But honestly, I couldn't care less about a faster processor combined with a better battery if it makes the battery life the same as the 5. I'd rather have Apple put a better battery in and keep the A6 processor so that I can get more out of each charge. I use the VPN capability of the phone and it kills the battery so much that I needed to get one of those mophie power packs that charges it about 70%.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2014)

sprint has a new deal  $60 unlimited talk, text & data.  don't know the contract details tho.  only good for a single line.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> family is in same boat.  iphone 4Ses.  2+ years old.  been on no contract since June with sprint unlimited data but they maintain the rate we were paying.  all new contracts cost a lot more (tho this week there seems to be some movement) but the device price is crazy.
> 
> we're hoping the iphone 6 release will drop the price on 5s and then we'll consider renewing.. especially since wife's phone "fell" and now has a cracked screen.



Bring your old phones to an Apple store and see what they'll give you for them. I stopped in one about a year ago to look around at other things and one of the workers told me about the program, ended up getting iirc about $175 for my 16g 4s. The price fluctuates depending on if they need that model in re manufactured phones. Ended up trading it in for the 5s.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> sprint has a new deal  $60 unlimited talk, text & data.  don't know the contract details tho.  only good for a single line.



That is a good deal, mines the Sprint unlimited and is $80.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 29, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Bring your old phones to an Apple store and see what they'll give you for them. I stopped in one about a year ago to look around at other things and one of the workers told me about the program, ended up getting iirc about $175 for my 16g 4s. The price fluctuates depending on if they need that model in re manufactured phones. Ended up trading it in for the 5s.


cool, will check it out.


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> That is a good deal, mines the Sprint unlimited and is $80.



We have a family share plan that they keep grandfathering for us!  We have 4 phones unlimited data and text with 1500 prime talking minutes for $99 + $19.99 per phone.  I think that is pretty good!  It seems like stores are trying to clear out inventory because my son just upgraded and we picked up an iPhone 5C for $29.99 at Target a couple of weeks ago and recently through Sprint my other son needed a replacement after losing his phone and got one for $49!  He paid for that phone out of his pocket!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 30, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> cool, will check it out.



there is also Gazelle.com to consider for trade ins.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 31, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> there is also Gazelle.com to consider for trade ins.



They offered $115 for my 32Gb iphone 5 that's been in a case it's whole life and literally doesn't had a scratch on it. Screw that company.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 31, 2014)

I wouldn't pay $115 for a new cell phone, never mind a used one.  What were you expecting that company to offer you?  They clearly would want to sell it for more than double what they paid you.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 1, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> They offered $115 for my 32Gb iphone 5 that's been in a case it's whole life and literally doesn't had a scratch on it. Screw that company.



Thats odd, they just offered my wife $175 for her 16gb iPhone 5 several weeks ago. I imagine allot of people are looking to trade in their phones with the 6 coming out which has flooded the market and lowered prices.


----------



## Edd (Sep 1, 2014)

It was so tempting recently to take deals to trade in the 4S for a new 5S for free, as long as you signed up for a 2 year contract. If If I'm messing with it, though, I'd like to get the latest stuff and hopefully get a good, long period of use out of it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> They offered $115 for my 32Gb iphone 5 that's been in a case it's whole life and literally doesn't had a scratch on it. Screw that company.



They offered my that for my 4s a week ago.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 1, 2014)

Well turns out I was only getting $115 because I chose "other" as a service provider. I have straight talk which piggybacks off of verizon towers, so I guess I'll have to find out off if I can sell it as a verizon phone, if so I'll get $185 which is much more reasonable


----------



## Edd (Sep 1, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Well turns out I was only getting $115 because I chose "other" as a service provider. I have straight talk which piggybacks off of verizon towers, so I guess I'll have to find out off if I can sell it as a verizon phone, if so I'll get $185 which is much more reasonable



Yeah, you should get decent coin for a 32gb iPhone.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 1, 2014)

We are both due for upgrades and the 6 is a likely winner. Her 4s is starting to do wacky stuff so id imagine she will get it ASAP. 

I'm waiting to see if they say anything about the rumored 5.5" version.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 2, 2014)

Work pays for it... So I'll get one when it comes out...
My 5s is pretty beat up...


----------



## Glenn (Sep 2, 2014)

I think it makes sense to upgrade every 2 years if you're in a two year contract with a large carrier. You're paying for the cost of the subsidized phone over the course of two years. After the phone is paid off, it's all profit for the carrier. 

I'm looking to upgrade from my 5. The 4.7" screen sounds nice.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2014)

I just got an email from Gazelle for a $20 bonus. So I sold my 3 year old 32g 4s to them for $135, they'll send me a box and I'll have until 10/10 to send it back. It should be plenty of time to score a new iPhone 6.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2014)

i don't even want the 6 for my family (tho my kids may feel differently) i just want the 6 to come out so 5s goes down in price and i can renew a contract with a reasonably priced 5s.  told my kids they pay for the phone, we pay for the service. they're cheap and don't want to part with the $$.    i also don't want to trade in the older phones as i don't trust my kids to not break/lose/damage their phones and want a suitable backup laying around just in case.  having been bitten once already by this issue i'm not thrilled about it happening again.


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2014)

Just don't store your naked photos in iCloud


----------



## Nick (Sep 3, 2014)

I have always had really good success selling on ebay.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i don't even want the 6 for my family (tho my kids may feel differently) i just want the 6 to come out so 5s goes down in price and i can renew a contract with a reasonably priced 5s.  told my kids they pay for the phone, we pay for the service. they're cheap and don't want to part with the $$.    i also don't want to trade in the older phones as i don't trust my kids to not break/lose/damage their phones and want a suitable backup laying around just in case.  having been bitten once already by this issue i'm not thrilled about it happening again.



I've got a couple years still until my kids are old enough to have their own phones. And I hold onto mine for a somewhat long time so I want to get the latest and will likely keep it for 3+ years.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 3, 2014)

Nick said:


> Just don't store your naked photos in iCloud





Nick said:


> I have always had really good success selling on ebay.



naked photos or old phones Nick? ;-) :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2014)

dinner conversation with my daughter last night -

me - want to know how to prevent naked pictures of yourself from being spread across the internet?
her - sure
me - don't take any
her - i thought you were going to tell me something useful.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i don't even want the 6 for my family (tho my kids may feel differently) i just want the 6 to come out so 5s goes down in price and i can renew a contract with a reasonably priced 5s.  told my kids they pay for the phone, we pay for the service. they're cheap and don't want to part with the $$.    i also don't want to trade in the older phones as i don't trust my kids to not break/lose/damage their phones and want a suitable backup laying around just in case.  having been bitten once already by this issue i'm not thrilled about it happening again.



Do you get Applecare when you get your phones?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Do you get Applecare when you get your phones?



no, did it a few times years ago with ipods.. had mixed results.. haven't checked their policies lately tho.  you do it? find it reasonable and economical?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Do you get Applecare when you get your phones?



It's great when you need it, but the price is pretty steep.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> no, did it a few times years ago with ipods.. had mixed results.. haven't checked their policies lately tho.  you do it? find it reasonable and economical?


Yea I got it, $99(less than $5 a month) for 2 years is cheaper than the insurance the cell company sells you(and I don't think it covers Apple stuff). I know they have some fees for some things, broken glass, etc. I used it when I had a problem with the phone software. First time I went in they put in new software and I still had the problem so I went back and they gave me a refurbished phone no questions asked. The refurbed phone is the one I traded in 2-3 months after!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 8, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Do you get Applecare when you get your phones?



I usually buy my iPhones from BestBuy and they have thier own version of AppleCare that is cheaper than the apple plan and also costs less.


----------



## Edd (Sep 8, 2014)

I've purchased Applecare a few times and have yet to need it. My girlfriend, against my advice, skipped it and naturally her Wifi/Bluetooth antenna crapped out. 

We got a replacement new 4S for her for $200, though, and she's at the 2 year mark for owning the combined original and replacement. AppleCare would have cost $200 for two years so it's a wash at the moment.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 9, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> It's great when you need it, but the price is pretty steep.



My MacBook had an issues(couldn't eject a CD) during a work trip to Korea... Had apple care... Walked into an Apple store in Seoul..   
They fixed it... so awesome...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2014)

Today is the day. Rumor is U2 is going to be a big part of the presentation today. They are going to stream it online, but you'll need an Apple TV or be running Safari on a Mac.



MR. evil said:


> I usually buy my iPhones from BestBuy and they have thier own version of AppleCare that is cheaper than the apple plan and also costs less.



Have you had to use it? Don't like the idea of having a middleman when you can get it directly from apple.


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Rumor is U2 is going to be a big part of the presentation today...



So they're planning to lull the crowd to sleep...intriguing marketing strategy. I guess Sting was booked.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> So they're planning to lull the crowd to sleep...intriguing marketing strategy. I guess Sting was booked.



lol


----------



## Geoff (Sep 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> So they're planning to lull the crowd to sleep...intriguing marketing strategy. I guess Sting was booked.



I disagree.   U2 featured prominently in one of the better iPod commercials.   As long as Bono isn't pontificating on social/political issues, they're a pretty good rock band.


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I disagree.   U2 featured prominently in one of the better iPod commercials.   As long as Bono isn't pontificating on social/political issues, they're a pretty good rock band.



Yeah, but you're the guy who's only steamed Sharknado in the last month so...your recommendations; I dunno.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2014)

iPhone 6 starts at $199/$299/$399 with two-year contract 16GB/64GB/128GB

iPhone 6 Plus: $299/$399/$499 for 16GB/64GB/128GB


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> iPhone 6 starts at $199/$299/$399 with two-year contract 16GB/64GB/128GB
> 
> iPhone 6 Plus: $299/$399/$499 for 16GB/64GB/128GB



No friggin 32GB...and 16 for $299?  Oooooo.....

Edit: wait, I was looking at the plus prices. Although I was really hoping they would start at 32GB.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> No friggin 32GB...and 16 for $299?  Oooooo.....



iPhone 5c 8GB $0, iPhone 5s starts at $99,


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2014)

Watched a number of videos on the presentation. 

iPay looks like something I'd possibly use, to my surprise. I haven't seen much appeal in the Passbook app that was released a year or two ago. 

The watch, I don't want. But I had no interest in a smartphone 4 years ago. I'm Gen X. I used to wear a watch when I was young. I don't want to wear one again. The early adopters are going to have to show me why it's useful.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

Who's gonna be the one to stand in line the first day it's sold and smash it on the ground in front of reporters?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 9, 2014)

If they had done some of the neat things with the 6 that they did with the 6 Plus, it would be an easy lock for me. Now...I am struggling trying to decide between them.  I worry that the 6+ is going to be monstrous and not possible to operate one handed. (despite the double touch mechanism)

The health link app and iPay look great.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> If they had done some of the neat things with the 6 that they did with the 6 Plus, it would be an easy lock for me. Now...I am struggling trying to decide between them.  I worry that the 6+ is going to be monstrous and not possible to operate one handed. (despite the double touch mechanism)
> 
> The health link app and iPay look great.



That's a good point I didn't even think of. If my iPhone was any wider I think I'd need 2 thumbs to type or really need to stretch it out, and I have pretty big hands as it is.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 9, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> iPhone 6 starts at $199/$299/$399 with two-year contract 16GB/64GB/128GB


not as much as i thought they'd be. considering a 5s 16G was $149 last week.



wa-loaf said:


> iPhone 5c 8GB $0, iPhone 5s starts at $99,


who?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 9, 2014)

it is the little things that really bother me


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 10, 2014)

It's not water resistant water proof so screw it i'm buying into it, and i am a Mac user. 
http://www.cnet.com/products/apple-iphone-6/  (see comments Q&A section)


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> If they had done some of the neat things with the 6 that they did with the 6 Plus, it would be an easy lock for me. Now...I am struggling trying to decide between them.  I worry that the 6+ is going to be monstrous and not possible to operate one handed. (despite the double touch mechanism)
> 
> The health link app and iPay look great.



6 plus definitely too big. Especially if you want to use it for tracking running, biking, skiing, etc ... I'm sure the 6 is going to feel huge to me from my current 4s.



gmcunni said:


> not as much as i thought they'd be. considering a 5s 16G was $149 last week.
> 
> 
> who?



Just prices they threw up at the announcement. I'm sure individual companies will have their own offers. Just read Verizon will give you the 16g 6 free for 2 years if you trade in your old phone. Sprint is going to do a $20 a month rental thing with $50 unlimited data.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> 6 plus definitely too big. Especially if you want to use it for tracking running, biking, skiing, etc ... I'm sure the 6 is going to feel huge to me from my current 4s.



I guess they have something called reachability that is supposed to address this, I think it lets you pull the screen down.

Personally I like the size of my iPhone 5 and really don't need a bigger phone.

Like I stated before, all I want is a better battery. Apple says the iPhone 6 has a better battery, but it also has a faster processor and bigger screen so I bet that will be a wash.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 10, 2014)

Faster processor doesn't necessarily mean bad battery life if it's more efficient...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 10, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Faster processor doesn't necessarily mean bad battery life if it's more efficient...



Keyword being "if"

Not sure how much more efficient it is, and the bigger screen will def use more battery


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2014)

〽❄❅;856786 said:
			
		

> It's not water resistant water proof so screw it i'm buying into it, and i am a Mac user.
> http://www.cnet.com/products/apple-iphone-6/  (see comments Q&A section)



Planning on swimming with it?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Keyword being "if"
> 
> Not sure how much more efficient it is, and the bigger screen will def use more battery



Also depends on how and where the video processor is setup...
AND the technology used for the actual screen...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 10, 2014)

If you look at processors - a pentium chip used a TON more resources than a chip today..
Faster and more efficient doesn't always mean less battery life...  In fact it can be just the opposite..


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 10, 2014)

I have yet to see a dramatic improvement in battery life through each generation of the iPhone. 

I'll believe it when I see it with the a8 processor


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I have yet to see a dramatic improvement in battery life through each generation of the iPhone.
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it with the a8 processor



Battery life has improved for my useage.. Not a lot.. i still need a battery boost for a loong day of work and travel..
Would be nice to have better battery life for sure..


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2014)

That's why I've been reluctant to change away from the iPhone 4s, all the old-style charging cords I own, and my three battery cases.   When I'm not traveling, I don't bother with a case.   When I travel, I put the iPhone in a 2400 mA battery case and throw a couple spares in my briefcase.   I can go a day of heavy use off one battery case.   With two spares, it's just about infinite.

I didn't see the point of upgrading from a 4s to a 5 or 5s where I'd lose all the peripherals.   I won't upgrade to an iPhone 6 until they have equivalent battery cases.   I also have Verizon unlimited data and I'm reluctant to lose the grandfathered contract.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2014)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_t...battery_benchmarks_are_always_misleading.html


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_t...battery_benchmarks_are_always_misleading.html



Thus the need for a battery case.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2014)

Geoff said:


> Thus the need for a battery case.



I've got a power stick or something along those lines. Good for a full recharge. The power cases are so bulky. I'm also careful to plug it in every time I get in the car.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 10, 2014)

The cases are great for running around...

I spend most of my day walking from account to account in NYC..  So having a pack with a cord would suck...
The case battery also protects my phone.. so thats good...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm contemplating going back to the droid. The android IOS wasn't quite as stable as apple's ios, but it can do everything that the iphone does, PLUS I could swap out the battery in under a minute. It was nice that I could customize it how I wanted to without having to jailbreak it either.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 10, 2014)

I have no interest in maintaining customization...  I just want stuff to work..


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Planning on swimming with it?


No but i get caught in the rain allot. Sweat when running etc. Would use it in a snow storm. Often leave the cell on a windowsill when taking a shower only to reach for it with dripping wet hands when a important txt comes in. Not to mention how many phones i've dropped into buckets of water when working on the aquarium! And no cases, the d@rn things are already to big without a case!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 10, 2014)

Geoff said:


> Thus the need for a battery case.



Also why I'm sticking with my Droid RAZR Maxx - as long as I can plod out a few emails, text my wife about grocery lists and/or who's picking up which kid where and when and surf the net a bit, I'm good with my phone and then for me it often comes down to which phone at the time has the best battery life. 

The cousin of one of my employees is the manager of my local wireless zone, so when I get a new phone, I just go there and literally say to her "what phone has the best battery life?" and she's had me in 3 straight Motorola products. I also know that if I'm at say a Patriots game or other all day type event with friends who have iPhones and use them about as much as I use mine that same day, that more than not they're having battery life issues come days end whereas I'm usually still at over 50% charge unless i'm using some battery hog GPS app all day long


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2014)

〽❄❅;856953 said:
			
		

> No but i get caught in the rain allot. Sweat when running etc. Would use it in a snow storm. Often leave the cell on a windowsill when taking a shower only to reach for it with dripping wet hands when a important txt comes in. Not to mention how many phones i've dropped into buckets of water when working on the aquarium! And no cases, the d@rn things are already to big without a case!



As long as it's as water resistant as my 4s I'm fine with it. I've been running in the rain with it (downpours) used in snow storms and it always gets a lot of condensation on it skiing as well. Never had a problem. Now if you are dropping phones into aquarium tanks you need something pretty specialized!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> As long as it's as water resistant as my 4s I'm fine with it. I've been running in the rain with it (downpours) used in snow storms and it always gets a lot of condensation on it skiing as well. Never had a problem. Now if you are dropping phones into aquarium tanks you need something pretty specialized!



I guess I'm one of those people who need a specialized case then lol

I think it was waterproof to 6 feet.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 10, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> As long as it's as water resistant as my 4s I'm fine with it. I've been running in the rain with it (downpours) used in snow storms and it always gets a lot of condensation on it skiing as well. Never had a problem. Now if you are dropping phones into aquarium tanks you need something pretty specialized!


That's quite the endorsement. I got rid of my large aquarium, gave up the big beautiful fish, settled for a large anemone and clownfish with a few little buggers in a manageable sized tank. Now i can leave the phone anywhere on speaker and still be in range to use it so not as much a threat of dropping it in water as it was. Still thinking i may be do better with a sammy S5. Really, i want small and lightweight, fast wifi and a half decent camera, none of the current crop excites me.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 11, 2014)

The plus is a big phone! I'm more likely to go with the regular 4.7 screen. 

I like the health aspect; that's cool. The watch looked very interesting. I wear a FitBit, so having access to more data would be cool.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone have experience preordering through Apple?  I've only used Verizon to preorder in the past but a $300 gift card toward the New phone is awfully tempting (for trading in my 5)


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Anyone have experience preordering through Apple?  I've only used Verizon to preorder in the past but a $300 gift card toward the New phone is awfully tempting (for trading in my 5)



Did it for my 4s. Did the preorder and it arrived the day it was supposed to be released.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2014)

Well, I guess I have to learn to like Apple.  My new job uses iphones.  A 5 specifically.  Damn.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 11, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Anyone have experience preordering through Apple?  I've only used Verizon to preorder in the past but a $300 gift card toward the New phone is awfully tempting (for trading in my 5)





wa-loaf said:


> Did it for my 4s. Did the preorder and it arrived the day it was supposed to be released.



But put your order in early. Shipping dates will slide as the available phones for 9/19 runs out.


----------



## Edd (Sep 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, I guess I have to learn to like Apple. My new job uses iphones. A 5 specifically. Damn.



Ha ha!  Suck it up. buddy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 12, 2014)

I believe the laptop will be an Apple as well.  I've already begun drawing up plans to push for Microsoft products.  Corporate HQ is only a few miles from Microsoft HQ.  We really should be supporting local businesses instead of Bay Area hipsters.


----------



## Edd (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm setting a reminder on my iPhone to text you every week and make fun of you and your beautiful new iPhone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 12, 2014)

you're dead to me



























































(until I request a meeting at Riverworks for a tutorial on how to use the damn thing)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> But put your order in early. Shipping dates will slide as the available phones for 9/19 runs out.



My guess is that since I have a trade-in, I'll have to wait to do it in store. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, I guess I have to learn to like Apple.  My new job uses iphones.



did i miss a thread or FB post?  are congratulations in order ?  for the job, not the other thing (which BTW, congratz!!)


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I believe the laptop will be an Apple as well.  I've already begun drawing up plans to push for Microsoft products.  Corporate HQ is only a few miles from Microsoft HQ.  We really should be supporting local businesses instead of Bay Area hipsters.



You know you can run windows on a Mac these days ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2014)

Got my order in this morning with shipping on time for next Friday. Shipping times now are 3-4 weeks. Best bet is to hit up a store early next Friday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> did i miss a thread or FB post?  are congratulations in order ?  for the job, not the other thing (which BTW, congratz!!)



Yes G.  Got a medical device sales gig a few weeks back, but didn't make a broad announcement about it.  Background check went through on Wednesday, so I started from home yesterday.  Thank you.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2014)

Phones are getting too big.  We will soon be back to the size of the the original brick.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Phones are getting too big.  We will soon be back to the size of the the original brick.



Maybe the width, not the thickness though. Although I'd consider getting a brick that big if it had a decent battery life....


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Maybe the width, not the thickness though. Although I'd consider getting a brick that big if it had a decent battery life....




Reception was better with the older phones too.  I never dropped a call with my old bag phone.  When digital first started, drop calls were very common.  It has gotten better with more towers.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Reception was better with the older phones too.  I never dropped a call with my old bag phone.  When digital first started, drop calls were very common.  It has gotten better with more towers.



Most older phones had an antenna protruding out the top too. Nokia started making phones without the protruding antenna then everyone seemed to follow, that may have a factor as well, especially in low reception areas


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

I still have a phone like that for emergencies

Not my phone but the same model


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Got my order in this morning with shipping on time for next Friday. Shipping times now are 3-4 weeks. Best bet is to hit up a store early next Friday.



Im going to regret waiting, I know it.  AND friday is the worst day of the week for me...super busy.  I am sure the apple store will be picked clean (heh...) by the time I can get down there.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Most older phones had an antenna protruding out the top too. Nokia started making phones without the protruding antenna then everyone seemed to follow, that may have a factor as well, especially in low reception areas



Digital towers have to be closer together due to the reduced power0.3W I think) of the phones.  Analog phones were like 5W.  When they transitioned to digital, the tower constructuction could not keep up.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Digital towers have to be closer together due to the reduced power0.3W I think) of the phones.  Analog phones were like 5W.  When they transitioned to digital, the tower constructuction could not keep up.



Class 1 AMPS car phones were 4 watts.   The old hand-held "Zach Morris phones" were Class 3 and put out 0.6 watts.

With modern LTE networks, the transmit power is variable and automatically reduces in an area where the towers are close together.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2014)

Geoff said:


> Class 1 AMPS car phones were 4 watts. The old hand-held "Zach Morris phones" were Class 3 and put out 0.6 watts.
> 
> With modern LTE networks, the transmit power is variable and automatically reduces in an area where the towers are close together.




Little more detailed.  But when digital came out the tower spacing was not what it is today.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 12, 2014)

How do I permanently delete the U2 album they gave me so it doesn't use space on my phone?


----------



## Edd (Sep 12, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> how do i permanently delete the u2 album they gave me so it doesn't use space on my phone?



lol


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 12, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> How do I permanently delete the U2 album they gave me so it doesn't use space on my phone?



It's in your iCloud if you have one... So you don't have to download..


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It's in your iCloud if you have one... So you don't have to download..




How do I delete the icloud?


----------



## dlague (Sep 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, I guess I have to learn to like Apple.  My new job uses iphones.  A 5 specifically.  Damn.



I get that I am in the same boat!  Always used MS and Android and now I have been given an iPhone 5 and an iPad Air


.......


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> How do I permanently delete the U2 album they gave me so it doesn't use space on my phone?



https://buy.itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZFinance.woa/wa/offerOptOut?at=10l6Xd&ct=tgggip1bzc8t


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> https://buy.itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZFinance.woa/wa/offerOptOut?at=10l6Xd&ct=tgggip1bzc8t



Thanks

Get your 6 yet?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Get your 6 yet?



They won't deliver them until Friday. I'm sure it's sitting at some Fedex facility nearby waiting until then.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 17, 2014)

So my 4S is 9 mos old, but I got a replacement through insurance from Apple, so the warranty is only 3 mos, not the typical 1 year.  Works fine, but my wifi shit the bed.  It's definitely hardware.  Crap.  

So I'm living with it for now, but need to decide what to do.  Not going Droid/Windows, so will stick with iPhone.  I could get a 4S for $199 straight from Apple today, and I really don't care about new/up and coming.  If it works I'm happy.  But with the 4S, I know it's 3yo model...and hesitant to buy something that apps will have trouble with in a year.  Eventually they stop the backwards compatibility.  Could get the 5S, but that only saves $100 over the 6.  We have the ATT NEXXT plan, so basically buying in monthly installments works best for me ($27/mo for 2 years).  Being a phone addict yet frugal sucks!

So...I guess once the hub-bub dies down I'll bite the bullet for the iPhone 6.  Wow...I could actually be on the cutting edge?  Please...hate that...will I fall over the cliff?  Will it be bugging at first?  Should I wait a month after release for them to clean up IOS bugs?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> So my 4S is 9 mos old, but I got a replacement through insurance from Apple, so the warranty is only 3 mos, not the typical 1 year.  Works fine, but my wifi shit the bed.  It's definitely hardware.  Crap.
> 
> So I'm living with it for now, but need to decide what to do.  Not going Droid/Windows, so will stick with iPhone.  I could get a 4S for $199 straight from Apple today, and I really don't care about new/up and coming.  If it works I'm happy.  But with the 4S, I know it's 3yo model...and hesitant to buy something that apps will have trouble with in a year.  Eventually they stop the backwards compatibility.  Could get the 5S, but that only saves $100 over the 6.  We have the ATT NEXXT plan, so basically buying in monthly installments works best for me ($27/mo for 2 years).  Being a phone addict yet frugal sucks!
> 
> So...I guess once the hub-bub dies down I'll bite the bullet for the iPhone 6.  Wow...I could actually be on the cutting edge?  Please...hate that...will I fall over the cliff?  Will it be bugging at first?  Should I wait a month after release for them to clean up IOS bugs?



4s is the oldest model that will support iOS8 that comes out today. That means next year it's likely to be dropped. I'd spring for something newer, plus not having wifi is likely to give your data plan a hit.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 17, 2014)

And working in healthcare I have 2 beepers/pagers.  Yes...they still exist haha.  I've ditched them and now have an app on my phone that pages me... (range didn't make it to SR on the beeper, so had to remedy or I'd never be able to ski).  I kinda miss those two object on my belt/pants...felt like an important person.  Of course, the only place I can't get service on my phone is a few buildings at the hospital...so I'm unreachable at work...pretty funny.  So I've been quiet about my phone losing wi-fi, as I'm afraid my work would freak if they knew..lol...luckily I get AT&T everywhere.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> 4s is the oldest model that will support iOS8 that comes out today. That means next year it's likely to be dropped. I'd spring for something newer, plus not having wifi is likely to give your data plan a hit.



Thanks for that - Apple store guy said IOS 8 would be fine on 4S indefinitely...seemed like a crock.  The only data heavy stuff I do is stream music at work, so gave that up...stream from PC now (and surprised my workplace even allows it).


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> 4s is the oldest model that will support iOS8 that comes out today. That means next year it's likely to be dropped. I'd spring for something newer, plus not having wifi is likely to give your data plan a hit.



And now that I have you on the line...should I upgrade my 4S to IOS 8?  Still kinda hoping some magic fixes my wifi (yeah...I believe in Santa claus too).


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> And now that I have you on the line...should I upgrade my 4S to IOS 8?  Still kinda hoping some magic fixes my wifi (yeah...I believe in Santa claus too).



I'm thinking I'm not going to update my 4S to iOS 8; certainly not for awhile until the bugs clear a bit. Since I'm planning on getting the 6 myself, it doesn't seem worth any trouble short of pure curiosity.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> And now that I have you on the line...should I upgrade my 4S to IOS 8?  Still kinda hoping some magic fixes my wifi (yeah...I believe in Santa claus too).



I'd wait a couple weeks. Then check some of the mac blogs ... sometimes these updates wipe out data if there is a bug. Definitely back everything up first.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> And now that I have you on the line...should I upgrade my 4S to IOS 8? Still kinda hoping some magic fixes my wifi (yeah...I believe in Santa claus too).




That is funny my wife's iPhone will not connect to the house wifi.  I bought a new router too and still no luck.  I bought the new router mostly for speed and range of signal.  It just wont connect to either wifi signal on router.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> And now that I have you on the line...should I upgrade my 4S to IOS 8?  Still kinda hoping some magic fixes my wifi (yeah...I believe in Santa claus too).





Edd said:


> I'm thinking I'm not going to update my 4S to iOS 8; certainly not for awhile until the bugs clear a bit. Since I'm planning on getting the 6 myself, it doesn't seem worth any trouble short of pure curiosity.





wa-loaf said:


> I'd wait a couple weeks. Then check some of the mac blogs ... sometimes these updates wipe out data if there is a bug. Definitely back everything up first.



Aaand, just saw this: http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/17/ios-8-iphone-4s/


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Aaand, just saw this: http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/17/ios-8-iphone-4s/



That's all I need to see. F*** it.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 17, 2014)

Puck it said:


> That is funny my wife's iPhone will not connect to the house wifi.  I bought a new router too and still no luck.  I bought the new router mostly for speed and range of signal.  It just wont connect to either wifi signal on router.



It started in house wife..rebooted router after a day, and that fixed it.  Then it did it again a few days later, router reboot didn't fix.  Read how to reset network settings, that worked a couple times.  Then that fix didn't work, then once turning on/off with bluetooth on fixed it...then totally dead.  Husband works in embedded systems and says that's typical h/w failure, works/doesn't for a while before full death...futzed for a month before finally gave up and went to Apple store.  I read also that upgrade to iOS 7.2 caused the problem, but I was still on 7.0 when it failed, not due to upgrade.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Aaand, just saw this: http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/17/ios-8-iphone-4s/



I'll leave bleeding edge to someone else lol.  Tx!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> It started in house wife..rebooted router after a day, and that fixed it. Then it did it again a few days later, router reboot didn't fix. Read how to reset network settings, that worked a couple times. Then that fix didn't work, then once turning on/off with bluetooth on fixed it...then totally dead. Husband works in embedded systems and says that's typical h/w failure, works/doesn't for a while before full death...futzed for a month before finally gave up and went to Apple store. I read also that upgrade to iOS 7.2 caused the problem, but I was still on 7.0 when it failed, not due to upgrade.




It started with my wife upgrading to Ios 7.x too.  I don't think it is hardware on the phone.  It connects to other wifi like at her work.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 17, 2014)

Puck it said:


> It started with my wife upgrading to Ios 7.x too.  I don't think it is hardware on the phone.  It connects to other wifi like at her work.



I think 7.2 caused the problem..from what I read.  Lots of suggestions on how to fix...odd it's only your house...def was not my problem.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Aaand, just saw this: http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/17/ios-8-iphone-4s/



I'm still running iOS 6.1.3 on my 4s.   I haven't had a compelling reason to upgrade and watch my phone run slower.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I'm still running iOS 6.1.3 on my 4s.   I haven't had a compelling reason to upgrade and watch my phone run slower.



I've got the latest version of iOS7 on my 4s, once I turned off the ridiculous motion stuff it's just as fast and no issues with wifi. iPhone 6 coming Friday. Once that's here I'll reset the 4s to factory settings, unlock it from ATT, and send it off to Gazelle.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone else have a jail broken phone? I'm on 7.0.4 and have no intentions of upgrading.

I have tethering enabled, and I also disabled the little iMessage bubble that shows when you are typing a reply. Can't stand that thing


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 17, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I'm still running iOS 6.1.3 on my 4s.   I haven't had a compelling reason to upgrade and watch my phone run slower.



It's going to eventually be unsupportable..
You are risking a security breach but not upgrading as the old code goes unsupported and known hacks exist. ..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 17, 2014)

Ordered my new iPhone today for work... stoked...


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I also disabled the little iMessage bubble that shows when you are typing a reply. Can't stand that thing



What are you describing? Just typed an iMessage reply and don't see it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 17, 2014)

Edd said:


> What are you describing? Just typed an iMessage reply and don't see it.



You won't see it. The person you are sending the message to will see a typing bubble that indicates you are typing a response.

This thing


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh, yeah. I kinda dig that, myself. I'm weird.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 17, 2014)

I've seen it either prolong or exasperate arguments in relationships. I'm not the only one who feels this way. I think it's ridiculous that apple doesn't support this natively, and that you have to jailbreak the phone to turn it off. I feel the same way about read receipts at the office, unless it's something that is urgent and really justifies one being sent.


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I've seen it either prolong or exasperate arguments in relationships. I'm not the only one who feels this way. I think it's ridiculous that apple doesn't support this natively, and that you have to jailbreak the phone to turn it off. I feel the same way about read receipts at the office, unless it's something that is urgent and really justifies one being sent.



Crazy that I've never thought of that as a negative thing. I mean, all that bubble does is let you know that someone is typing a reply, right?  

Actual read receipts can be turned off in iOS, but you probably know that. Now those I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I've seen it either prolong or exasperate arguments in relationships. I'm not the only one who feels this way. I think it's ridiculous that apple doesn't support this natively, and that you have to jailbreak the phone to turn it off. I feel the same way about read receipts at the office, unless it's something that is urgent and really justifies one being sent.



I never liked the "read receipts" for email when I was working in the corporate world.  When I have time, I will reply to your damn email so that you know I read it!  The "read" thing on the imessage doesn't bother me.  That way I know if someone got the message, even if it wasn't something worth replying to...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 17, 2014)

Yea the bubble just lets you know I'm typing a reply. 

I was referring to read receipts in outlook at work as an example. We have one guy who has set all his emails to ask for a read receipt by default. Really annoying.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I was referring to read receipts in outlook at work as an example. We have one guy who has set all his emails to ask for a read receipt by default. Really annoying.



Based on this information alone, I already hate this guy 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2014)

^I also disable it on Facebook with a chromeadd on so it doesn't show if you read something yet. 

I like the typing on Hangouts which I use pretty extensively. 

Me = not excited about iPHone 6. I'm an Android nerd


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Based on this information alone, I already hate this guy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Ditto.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yea the bubble just lets you know I'm typing a reply.
> 
> I was referring to read receipts in outlook at work as an example. We have one guy who has set all his emails to ask for a read receipt by default. Really annoying.



back in the day when my company had Lotus Notes for email ... a programmer on my staff showed me how to create a new view in email to show which messages had return receipt and we created a simple script to remove it.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 19, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got the latest version of iOS7 on my 4s, once I turned off the ridiculous motion stuff it's just as fast and no issues with wifi. iPhone 6 coming Friday. Once that's here I'll reset the 4s to factory settings, unlock it from ATT, and send it off to Gazelle.



Did the 6 show up yet?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2014)

Out for delivery. Also coming today a pair of Marker Spring Gloves and a big Nerf Gun for my sons birthday.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2014)

I want the one with the big GBs. And the WiFis.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 22, 2014)

Any real-world thoughts from Iphone 6 users out there? I am still debating the pros/cons of the 6 Plus. (and waiting for Portland to get anything in)


----------



## Edd (Sep 22, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> (and waiting for Portland to get anything in)



They get cleaned out right away?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, I guess I have to learn to like Apple.  My new job uses iphones.  A 5 specifically.  Damn.



I don't think I will be a convert.  I'll have to learn to tolerate the iPhone.  I'll take my now 2 year old Motorola Razor over the iPhone 5 all day, everyday.  

texting features are much better on the droid

droid charges faster and holds the charge longer

internet browsing is faster on the droid

iPhone won't connect to my comcast wifi.  My wife has an iPhone and hers won't either.  I've done some google searches on the problem and the general consensus among iPhone users is that Comcast's Infinity modems suck and they are the problem. If that's the case, then why have I had zero problems connecting to wifi from any other device?

I get the same size screen on the Razor, but the phone itself is physically a little bit smaller

email is better on the iphone, I'll give it that.

I can tell Siri that she sucks.  Can't do that on the droid. 

I paid $50 for the Razor brand new.  I can't believe that people are getting $150+ selling a used iPhone.

oh well.  at least it's a work phone and not on my dime.


----------



## Edd (Sep 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> iPhone won't connect to my comcast wifi.  My wife has an iPhone and hers won't either.  I've done some google searches on the problem and the general consensus among iPhone users is that Comcast's Infinity modems suck and they are the problem. If that's the case, then why have I had zero problems connecting to wifi from any other device?



Curious about this. You're mentioning the modem...are you using a personal router for wifi or are you renting a router from Comcast along with the modem?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2014)

All cable/internet equipment is supplied through Comcast.  Never had a problem with wifi connectivity across 4 lap tops and three droid phones over the years.  iPhone's won't connect.


----------



## Edd (Sep 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> All cable/internet equipment is supplied through Comcast.  Never had a problem with wifi connectivity across 4 lap tops and three droid phones over the years.  iPhone's won't connect.



Weird. If you get to a point where it's necessary to connect your work phone to wifi...my setup here is a personal Linksys router connected to the Comcast modem. No issues with the 3 iPhones and iPad we have here. 

You could give Comcast back their router. While you're speaking with them, please mention that I hate them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2014)

It's really matter if I see us going over our data plan.  Probably won't be an issue.  If it comes to that point, I'll be sure to register your hatred with the Commi's


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 23, 2014)

Edd said:


> They get cleaned out right away?




I guess so. I stopped in Friday and Saturday and there was nothing.  I will call them with the specific model I am looking for and they should tell me availability.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Any real-world thoughts from Iphone 6 users out there? I am still debating the pros/cons of the 6 Plus. (and waiting for Portland to get anything in)



I've got the regular 6, it's more than big enough. Super thin, but big enough that I can barely reach the top of the screen with my thumb. I would not want the plus unless you want it for a mini-tablet experience. I can't image using it as a daily phone. So far battery life is good, the camera is great, other features seem good, but haven't explored them all yet. Only prob so far is that I can't connect the bluetooth in my car. I think it might be an issue with iOS8. Car is due for a service soon so I'll see if they have any updates.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think I will be a convert.  I'll have to learn to tolerate the iPhone.  I'll take my now 2 year old Motorola Razor over the iPhone 5 all day, everyday.
> 
> texting features are much better on the droid
> 
> ...



But, I thought Apple stuff always 'just worked'???

I had to borrow an iPhone for a work trip a couple of weeks ago.  My biggest annoyance was the damn keyboard, it was infuriating compared to any of the keyboards I've had on Android phones.  Though I hear the Apple has finally smartened up and now allows 3rd party keyboards with the new update, so maybe that won't be an issue anymore.

It's funny that you mention email being better.. it drove me nuts that the phone wouldn't automatically save a draft copy of an email that I started, but had to put the phone down before finishing.  Several times that happened and I had to start the painful process of pecking out the email on that miserable keyboard all over again.

I did like the finger print scanner to unlock the phone though.  That's also available on other phones, but I haven't had the chance to try it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I would not want the plus unless you want it for a mini-tablet experience. I can't image using it as a daily phone.



You just need to hire an iSherpa to help out with that.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/act/4681247396.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_t..._i_might_return_apple_s_giant_new_iphone.html


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think I will be a convert.  I'll have to learn to tolerate the iPhone.  I'll take my now 2 year old Motorola Razor over the iPhone 5 all day, everyday.



give it 30 days and tell us what you think. not saying you'll change your mind but when i went from blackberry, which i dearly loved, to iphone i too was less than impressed.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 23, 2014)

My setup will be an iPhone 6 and and iPad for work ....
Stoked.. So much less to carry in NYC...

Can leave my laptop on for work and access it using GoToMyPC from either..  If I need to...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2014)

Oops : http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/23/iphone-6-plus-bending-pockets/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Oops : http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/23/iphone-6-plus-bending-pockets/



Let's see how long it takes before clothing manufactures make "smartphone pockets" on the side of the pants


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Let's see how long it takes before clothing manufactures make "smartphone pockets" on the side of the pants



Some Carhartt pants have had cell phone pockets for a while.  Not sure how big the pockets are now though.  I have an older pair that fit my Moto Razr, but I don't think my LG G2 will fit.

http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...atalogId=10101&storeId=10051&productId=244491


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Oops : http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/23/iphone-6-plus-bending-pockets/



There's a U2/ bent in U shape/iTunes delete app joke in there somewhere. Maybe.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> All cable/internet equipment is supplied through Comcast.  Never had a problem with wifi connectivity across 4 lap tops and three droid phones over the years.  iPhone's won't connect.



http://gizmodo.com/why-your-ios-8-wi-fi-is-weird-and-how-to-fix-it-1638080240


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> http://gizmodo.com/why-your-ios-8-wi-fi-is-weird-and-how-to-fix-it-1638080240



This comment FTW! "Really? Turning your Wi-Fi off is a solution you came up with? even wrote it down?"


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> http://gizmodo.com/why-your-ios-8-wi-fi-is-weird-and-how-to-fix-it-1638080240



no dice

phone still won't connect to the Comcast router


----------



## Edd (Sep 23, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> no dice
> 
> phone still won't connect to the Comcast router



Sorry, I maintain gadgets for a living so I get obsessive about things. 

What happens exactly? Assuming the phone sees your network, do you then tap the network name on the phone, see a spinning icon, and no connection takes place?  Is there an error message?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2014)

I get prompted to put in my network password.  I enter it.  The phone goes to work trying to connect.  I get a message that it cannot connect.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I get prompted to put in my network password.  I enter it.  The phone goes to work trying to connect.  I get a message that it cannot connect.



Maybe the iPhone isn't compatible with whatever WiFi security settings you're using?  Something similar happened to me several years ago when trying to setup a Mac notebook on my existing WiFi network (that was working just fine with Windows laptops).  This was my wife's brand new laptop, so it _needed_ to connect to our network, I couldn't just live with it not working.  After a long time of screwing around with it, trying every setting that I could find, I came to the realization that the Mac just didn't support whatever security settings I was trying to use, so I had to dumb down my security settings to something that the Mac understood.  I don't remember what the particulars were now, but I was pretty frustrated, and that's just part of the reason that I have no love for Apple products.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I get prompted to put in my network password. I enter it. The phone goes to work trying to connect. I get a message that it cannot connect.




My wife's iPhone5 does the same thing at our house with the WIFI router. I even bought a new router and still does not connect.  I think it is her phone since no one else has a problem.  She has another strange problem.  She can not select her recent calls and call back.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 24, 2014)

Puck it said:


> My wife's iPhone5 does the same thing at our house with the WIFI router. I even bought a new router and still does not connect.  I think it is her phone since no one else has a problem.  She has another strange problem.  She can not select her recent calls and call back.



Have you tried a restore?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 24, 2014)

andrec10 said:


> Have you tried a restore?



Not yet


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 24, 2014)

No people, you can not use your microwave to charge your phone (Facepalm)

http://madworldnews.com/fail-new-iphone-hoax/


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't do the 8.0.1 update! http://mashable.com/2014/09/24/apple-ios-8-update-broken/


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 24, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Don't do the 8.0.1 update! http://mashable.com/2014/09/24/apple-ios-8-update-broken/


thanks for the heads up. downloaded but didn't install.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> no dice
> 
> phone still won't connect to the Comcast router



Try using a different router. You'll end up saving money in the long run. Get your own modem as well. At $7 a month, it'll pay for itself in short order. The "rental" fees they charge for equipment is bananas.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## ski stef (Sep 26, 2014)

I updated mine and did a restore and I actually like it.
I have an upgrade available but my 5 is in perfect condition, think I'll wait till I smash it (which probably won't be too long) before I take advantage of the 6.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> no dice
> 
> phone still won't connect to the Comcast router



Try disabling security to see if it works at all.   The web interface is on http://10.0.0.1  Default username=admin password=password

Click on "Connection", click on "WiFi", click on "Edit", select "Open" for your security setting.

Also, flip the device upside-down.   Is it Arris, Technicolor, Cisco, or SMC?   Our stuff has trouble with certain Samsung panels but I haven't heard about any iPhone issues.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2014)

Any risk by "opening" security?  I live in a condo complex, so my network shows up on about a dozen other peoples. 

It's an Arris TG862.   

I'll give your advice a shot when my wife gets home later on and she wishes to connect to wifi.   My personal droid connects just fine.  I do my best to let the my business iPhone collect dust on weekends.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Any risk by "opening" security?  I live in a condo complex, so my network shows up on about a dozen other peoples.
> 
> It's an Arris TG862.
> 
> I'll give your advice a shot when my wife gets home later on and she wishes to connect to wifi.   My personal droid connects just fine.  I do my best to let the my business iPhone collect dust on weekends.



Just use MAC filtering so your neighbors can't surf your WiFi.  That's also on that same web page.   The WiFi Router learns all your MAC addresses and you should see them all.   Just "allow" those.   Security is kind of a crock.  You use WiFi for your laptop and smartphone in a hotel.  For anything that matters, it's encrypted in https so nobody can see sensitive information.

I have a free Comcast test account with 105 megabit down.  At home, the SSID is "GeoffFreeWiFi".  I tell my neighbors to feel free to use it and cancel their broadband data service.   My laptop has a Symantec firewall.  I'm not worried about getting hacked.  I have security enabled in my Vermont place on that Comcast test account since it's a condo but I used MAC filtering for several years to keep renters out.

You can also use that web page to change the SSID and password to something easier and see if that works.  I usually use something easy like 1234567890 as my password.  If you're using the funky SSID and password on the label on the bottom of the router, there might be a problem entering it on an iPhone.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 29, 2014)

Got my 6 today!!

Restoring it now..  Connected to WiFi to problem..  
Can't wait to F around with it


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 30, 2014)

Easy transition from iPhone 5 to my new 6...
Moved all the old backups to a different directory...
Took a brand new ios 8.0.2 backup on the old iPhone..   Then restored to iPhone 6.

I think the backups are incremental - so I just took a new one...  Easy...

What I love about it is obviously the size but the speed is great..  
Thumbprint thing is awesome...  Pictures are great...

so far so good...  Bringing it into NYC later for some meetings...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 2, 2014)

I've had the 6 for about a week now. Great phone. I just took it on a business trip and it worked perfectly. The screen is a nice improvement over the 5.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

How many of you have used the gazelle route for getting rid of your old phone?  I know Wa-loaf does.  Is it a PITA? How quick are they with the cash?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 2, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I've had the 6 for about a week now. Great phone. I just took it on a business trip and it worked perfectly. The screen is a nice improvement over the 5.



Mines been great. Only is it still won't connect to my cars bluetooth. Word is the iOS8.1 update will have the fix, but that's not coming until end of the month.



BackLoafRiver said:


> How many of you have used the gazelle route for getting rid of your old phone?  I know Wa-loaf does.  Is it a PITA? How quick are they with the cash?



Super easy. You go to Gazelle fill in the info and condition of your phone and they will give you a price. If you are happy with the price you accept and lock it in. They then send you a box right away. For an iPhone you need to turn off find my phone and unlock it from your carrier. I then reset it to factory settings and slid it into the box they sent and dropped it in the mail. Just got a notice yesterday (put in the mail on Friday) that they have it and it checks out so a check is on it's way to me.

You could get more cash selling on ebay or something, but this was way easier.


----------



## Edd (Oct 2, 2014)

I've got some things going on this month so I don't want to deal with upgrading phones until November but I'm realizing I'll be sad to lay the 4s to rest. It's been such a reliable workhorse these last 3 years. The thing still looks brand new.


----------



## Edd (Oct 2, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Mines been great. Only is it still won't connect to my cars bluetooth. Word is the iOS8.1 update will have the fix, but that's not coming until end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, the bluetooth thing would drive me insane. I wouldn't stop fucking with it until it worked; I'd probably die of thirst out in my car. 

Did you compare the Gazelle rate with what and Apple Store would pay for a trade in?


----------



## dlague (Oct 2, 2014)

Edd said:


> I've got some things going on this month so I don't want to deal with upgrading phones until November but I'm realizing I'll be sad to lay the 4s to rest. It's been such a reliable workhorse these last 3 years. The thing still looks brand new.



True the 4's are tough.  However, i kind of feel like I have a bag phone because people look at my phone and say things like "You have the iPhone 4?".


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 2, 2014)

Edd said:


> I've got some things going on this month so I don't want to deal with upgrading phones until November but I'm realizing I'll be sad to lay the 4s to rest. It's been such a reliable workhorse these last 3 years. The thing still looks brand new.



Was the same case with mine, but the battery life was starting to go. Once I got the 6 I used the 4s a couple times to reset things and get it unlocked. I couldn't believe that screen was ok for me for all those years! You'll get over it fast ...



Edd said:


> Oh, the bluetooth thing would drive me insane. I wouldn't stop fucking with it until it worked; I'd probably die of thirst out in my car.
> 
> Did you compare the Gazelle rate with what and Apple Store would pay for a trade in?



They were all in the same ballpark, but Gazelle I think knew I was poking around and they sent me an offer with a $20 bonus. So I went with them.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I've had the 6 for about a week now. Great phone. I just took it on a business trip and it worked perfectly. The screen is a nice improvement over the 5.



And the picture Glenn took with his new iPhone 6 of the case of Heady Topper he bought while on his trip that he texted to me looked great! I could almost taste the resiny, grapefruity goodness from it!  :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 3, 2014)

drjeff said:


> And the picture Glenn took with his new iPhone 6 of the case of Heady Topper he bought while on his trip that he texted to me looked great! I could almost taste the resiny, grapefruity goodness from it!  :beer:



They serve it everywhere in Burlington! I bought case; because that's the max the store would let you buy at once.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 3, 2014)

Blutooth is the only real issue I'm experiencing..
Phone wont stay connected to my car - music plays ok into my car stereo..  Seems to have the titles wrong..

Not a big deal.. let's hope it gets fixed soon..


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 7, 2014)

How do you guys like your i6's so far? Any buyers remorse?

I ordered one at Costco but am having second thoughts, i think the Sammy S5 beats it in allot of important aspects, i.e., better battery life, replaceable battery, higher rez screen, shoot 4K video, water resistant, can add storage 16gb to 123gb with addition of card. I'm seriously thinking about cancelling my two week wait time order and getting the S5. 

The overall Apple consensus seems be that Apple is slipping without Jobs. i6 is not a revolutionary improvement over the i5. iOS8 rollout single crappiesr rollout apple has gone thru, patched bugs in .01 and then .02 rereleases but still irritatingly poor performance and glitches on i5 and iPad.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 7, 2014)

Only issue was the bluetooth connections dropping on the car...
Doesn't seem to be happening anymore...

Love my 6..  Been great so far...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Only issue was the bluetooth connections dropping on the car...
> Doesn't seem to be happening anymore...
> 
> Love my 6..  Been great so far...



My Bluetooth is still not working correctly. Fix is supposed to come in the 8.1 update in a couple weeks that will enable iPay.

Battery life is awesome. No performance issues beyond the Bluetooth thing.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 7, 2014)

BAttery life is great actually...
Performance is fast as shit...


----------



## Edd (Oct 7, 2014)

I started another thread about this but iOS 8 on my iPad 4 is not thrilling me with Safari. The change to how bookmarks work is flat out stupid. I hope they reverse that change.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 7, 2014)

〽❄❅;861657 said:
			
		

> How do you guys like your i6's so far? Any buyers remorse?
> 
> I ordered one at Costco but am having second thoughts, i think the Sammy S5 beats it in allot of important aspects, i.e., better battery life, replaceable battery, higher rez screen, shoot 4K video, water resistant, can add storage 16gb to 123gb with addition of card. I'm seriously thinking about cancelling my two week wait time order and getting the S5.
> 
> The overall Apple consensus seems be that Apple is slipping without Jobs. i6 is not a revolutionary improvement over the i5. iOS8 rollout single crappiesr rollout apple has gone thru, patched bugs in .01 and then .02 rereleases but still irritatingly poor performance and glitches on i5 and iPad.



I didn't expect Apple to keep up innovation without Jobs..they tried that once and it didn't work.  Sad...but you can't replace a genius' brain.  

But iPhone's the only smart phone I've ever had...I can't imagine switching to a Droid..maybe I'm too set in my ways or I don't understand what could be improved.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2014)

〽❄❅;861657 said:
			
		

> How do you guys like your i6's so far? Any buyers remorse?
> 
> I ordered one at Costco but am having second thoughts, i think the Sammy S5 beats it in allot of important aspects, i.e., better battery life, replaceable battery, higher rez screen, shoot 4K video, water resistant, can add storage 16gb to 123gb with addition of card. I'm seriously thinking about cancelling my two week wait time order and getting the S5.
> 
> The overall Apple consensus seems be that Apple is slipping without Jobs. i6 is not a revolutionary improvement over the i5. iOS8 rollout single crappiesr rollout apple has gone thru, patched bugs in .01 and then .02 rereleases but still irritatingly poor performance and glitches on i5 and iPad.



I doubt you'll be sorry if you jump to the S5.  I know several people who have switched to Android from Apple, and never looked back.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I doubt you'll be sorry if you jump to the S5.  I know several people who have switched to Android from Apple, and never looked back.



Can you be more specific of what they liked better and why they never looked back? I always see vague references like that or "I had the iphone?? and once I got the Android ???? I was blown away" but no one ever gives details.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> give it 30 days and tell us what you think. not saying you'll change your mind but when i went from blackberry, which i dearly loved, to iphone i too was less than impressed.



Yeah, I don't need 30 days.  

I take back my comments about the email service on the phone being better as well.  It's garbage.  I get emails all the time that are part of forwarding chain that can't open for no reason, which is a total pain in the ass when you're on the road for sales. 

Texting features blow compared to Android.  Forwarding texts is a total pain in the ass in comparison. 

wifi connectivity is no where near as good as my Droid.   The list goes on and on.  

........but, I'm stuck with the piece of shit for work.  I do not see the apple appeal at all.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Can you be more specific of what they liked better and why they never looked back? I always see vague references like that or "I had the iphone?? and once I got the Android ???? I was blown away" but no one ever gives details.



I never asked.  I already know I like Android better, so it doesn't really matter to me why someone else would choose Android over Apple.  I recently had a two week long stint with an iPhone, that confirmed it for me.


----------



## Edd (Oct 20, 2014)

Stopped in a Verizon store today and the 6 is out of stock. Order only. Checking around online it looks legit; supply is not keeping up with demand. Don't feel like ordering it. Guess I'll wait a bit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm out at my corporate office in Seattle for the week.  I might punch our apple loving IT guy in the face.  My boss said he'd be cool with it.  He hates the phone to.  :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm out at my corporate office in Seattle for the week.  I might punch our apple loving IT guy in the face.  My boss said he'd be cool with it.  He hates the phone to.  :lol:



I'm a hard core techie and power corporate email user.   Other than being total crap at handling large volumes of email (and Android isn't particularly better compared to Blackberry), I don't get the hate.  Phone calls work fine.   Email handling is just fine although annoyingly inefficient for deleting a large group of emails with minimal keystrokes.   The web browser is fine.  I have no trouble viewing PDFs and Microsoft Office ecosystem documents.   The application ecosystem is more than adequate.  The actual phone is durable.  I solved the crap battery life problem by owning three 2400 mAmp battery cases.   I have a 64 gig phone and it does a fine job replacing my old iPods.   If I need to do anything serious, I use my laptop but if I'm traveling or sitting on the sofa, the iPhone is fine for my needs.   Most of my friends use iPhones so the text message ecosystem is better than if I were on Android.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2014)

Email functionality is awful compared to Android.  When you work in sales and most of your clients prefer communication via email, this is a problem.  It's a pain in the ass to have to open the laptop when you get emails that lock up.  This happens every day.  I have never once had this issue on an Android phone. 

In addition, the phone doesn't hook up to wifi nearly is well and is just slower, clunkier in many ways.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2014)

I know DHS put in a reply here, but the thread doesn't seem to want to update with it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah updates on mobile, but not full site.  I'll alert Nick.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 21, 2014)

I've got my iPhone 6 

Happy b/c I have a phone with wifi (my old phones wifi broke) - but not loving the size and slippery-ness of the new phone (had a 4S).  I liked being able to swipe in one move with my thumb with my 4S.  Haven't really played with it yet, but the camera is very nice.  Call me butter-fingers...I hope this phone with survive.  

Oh...so with my 4S 2.5 years ago I bought AppleCare - 2 yr protection for breakage, no questions asked (up to 2 events).  Got one replacement for $40, great program.  Then bought my kids 2 iPhone 5's over summer, and this program was no longer the same - only extended the Apple warranty until year 2, but not from breakage/stupidness, just defects.  I even went to Apple store to confirm this, looked on-line.  So bought them both the $10/mo ATT warranty.  So when ordering my phone on-line through AT&T last week, they offered AppleCare+ for $99...check the link and it's exactly what I had before (2 events, but now $79 replacement)...so I got that.  But...wtf?  Was that not available again until the iPhone 6?  Feel screwed because 2 years at $10/mo is so much more expensive.  

And where are the new emojis?  I thought IOS 8 had them?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Email functionality is awful compared to Android.  When you work in sales and most of your clients prefer communication via email, this is a problem.  It's a pain in the ass to have to open the laptop when you get emails that lock up.  This happens every day.  I have never once had this issue on an Android phone.
> 
> In addition, the phone doesn't hook up to wifi nearly is well and is just slower, clunkier in many ways.



I think you have a bad phone. On my third iPhone and never had any of these problems. I do use the gmail app over the mail app, maybe you can get your email pulled into that? Or maybe it knows you are anti-apple and it's just f-ing with you ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> I've got my iPhone 6
> 
> Happy b/c I have a phone with wifi (my old phones wifi broke) - but not loving the size and slippery-ness of the new phone (had a 4S).  I liked being able to swipe in one move with my thumb with my 4S.  Haven't really played with it yet, but the camera is very nice.  Call me butter-fingers...I hope this phone with survive.



You can double tap the home button and it will pull the apps (or menus in app) down within reach of your thumb. I do plan to get a case because it is slippery.



SkiFanE said:


> And where are the new emojis?  I thought IOS 8 had them?



You should have an emoticon on the keyboard. Bottom left between the numbers button and the microphone button. Click it and it brings up a bunch of options.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 21, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> You can double tap the home button and it will pull the apps (or menus in app) down within reach of your thumb. I do plan to get a case because it is slippery.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have an emoticon on the keyboard. Bottom left between the numbers button and the microphone button. Click it and it brings up a bunch of options.



In double-tapped and it brings up apps to close, or get to...but that's all.  Does that help the scrolling?

I have the emojis now..but I thought there were another 200 or something created that were being rolled out ??  I removed and readded the keyboard, no luck.

And the battery  - was at 100% at 8am, and now at about 1:00pm it's at 87% - with old phone it'd be about 50-60% by now.

Well...the phone is slippery, and then the Speck case I bought for it is slippery.  Have had 2 Speck cases in past, and they weren't so slick, and this one has a high spot in the middle that makes phone like a  Top...can spin around and when typing on table it slides all over....kinda sucks after I loved my old Specks so much.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> In double-tapped and it brings up apps to close, or get to...but that's all.  Does that help the scrolling?



You are double clicking. Double tap, just a light tap with your thumb, not hard enough to make the button click.

http://www.tekrevue.com/tip/reachability-iphone-6/


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 21, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> You are double clicking. Double tap, just a light tap with your thumb, not hard enough to make the button click.
> 
> http://www.tekrevue.com/tip/reachability-iphone-6/



:beer:

Thank you - that works!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey - quick question.

How many of you are using a case with your phone? I just got an otterbox defender (which I used on my 5) and loved everything about it. The new Defender is causing an issue with a touch responsiveness. (there is a distance between the screen protector and the physical screen)

I am a huge klutz and don't trust myself leaving it naked. I had thought about the silicone apple case with a Zagg but that doesn't seem overly protective.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I think you have a bad phone. On my third iPhone and never had any of these problems. I do use the gmail app over the mail app, maybe you can get your email pulled into that? Or maybe it knows you are anti-apple and it's just f-ing with you ...



It's a work phone, so I'm not really suppose to screw around by adding apps to it.

The wifi is definitely not due to the phone being bad.  According to what I've read, Apples are known to go cheap on the wifi receiver tech in their phones.  Just the other week I was at work demo with six other employees in a conference room at a hospital.  Not a single employee could get on wifi with their iPhones.  My cheapo razor got right on with no problems.

I have fixed the wifi issue at home.  Comcast routers apparently have numerous channels and the default channel is 2.  They needed to switch the router to channel 11 for both my wife's iPhone4 and my iPhone5 to work. 

So, yeah, I've worked around that major issue, but still think the phone and operating system is a piece a crap.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2014)

Just ordered a 6 thru work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Hey - quick question.
> 
> How many of you are using a case with your phone? I just got an otterbox defender (which I used on my 5) and loved everything about it. The new Defender is causing an issue with a touch responsiveness. (there is a distance between the screen protector and the physical screen)
> 
> I am a huge klutz and don't trust myself leaving it naked. I had thought about the silicone apple case with a Zagg but that doesn't seem overly protective.



I don't have one. Will get something before I go skiing. I do like how light and slender it is so I've been resisting getting something right away.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't have one. Will get something before I go skiing. I do like how light and slender it is so I've been resisting getting something right away.



Agreed. With just a Zagg on, it felt so, so good, albeit a little slippery


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I am a huge klutz and don't trust myself leaving it naked. I had thought about the silicone apple case with a Zagg but that doesn't seem overly protective.



i have otterbox defender on my 5s.  the fear of having to pay full retail if i smash it makes the case a no-brainer to me..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't have one. Will get something before I go skiing. I do like how light and slender it is so I've been resisting getting something right away.



I just put a case on the back and a screen protector on the front..  So far I've never broken or destroyed a phone.
I dig the slender feel too..  And when I'm at customer meetings in NYC those big cases look dorky..  

When I ride I put it I a plastic bag..


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 6, 2014)

I use Speck cases. Love them. Nothing on the screen tho. I'm a clutz. I did smash a screen in my speck, it fell to floor from about 4' and landed perfectly perpendicular to floor, hard - and screen cracked.  I have AppleCare, so a replacement cost me just $40.  With my 6 it will be $79 replacement.  but it handles all other kinds of drops fine.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 6, 2014)

Apple Care is great!
I was in Korea working and a CD got jammed in my MacBook - took it to an Apple store in Seoul and they fixed it on the spot...
So cool...

But really - get a screen protector..  Will save you hassle of a broken one..


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> So, yeah, I've worked around that major issue, but still think the phone and operating system is a piece a crap.



I don't think I can ski with you anymore. ;-)



Funky_Catskills said:


> I just put a case on the back and a screen protector on the front..  So far I've never broken or destroyed a phone.
> I dig the slender feel too..  And when I'm at customer meetings in NYC those big cases look dorky..
> 
> When I ride I put it I a plastic bag..



What do you have for a case?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> What do you have for a case?



I just use a back case - the one that's now available for the 6..


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think I can ski with you anymore. ;-)



I'll make sure you get caught between DHS and I on a chair lift ride at the Summit this season...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 6, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I have fixed the wifi issue at home.  Comcast routers apparently have numerous channels and the default channel is 2.  They needed to switch the router to channel 11 for both my wife's iPhone4 and my iPhone5 to work.



Ours doesn't work that way.  Our stuff auto-selects at boot time picking channels 1 thru 5, 6 thru 10, or 11 thru 15.   That's the Comcast spec we're all supposed to follow so some other vendor has a bug.  You can manually configure the cable modem to start at channel 2 but that would be a bizarre configuration since pretty much every WiFi router in the world autoconfigures using those same blocks.   Using 2 thru 6 would conflict with other routers.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a 4s on Verizon with grandfathered unlimited data.  I'd hate to give that up.  I really don't want to pay full price for a 6 to keep my unlimited data plan.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I have a 4s on Verizon with grandfathered unlimited data.  I'd hate to give that up.  I really don't want to pay full price for a 6 to keep my unlimited data plan.



I haven't had to give up my unlimited plan to upgrade phones on ATT.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

Geoff said:


> Ours doesn't work that way.  Our stuff auto-selects at boot time picking channels 1 thru 5, 6 thru 10, or 11 thru 15.   That's the Comcast spec we're all supposed to follow so some other vendor has a bug.  You can manually configure the cable modem to start at channel 2 but that would be a bizarre configuration since pretty much every WiFi router in the world autoconfigures using those same blocks.   Using 2 thru 6 would conflict with other routers.



Don't know what to tell you.  Comcast wireless guy said it was on channel 2 and switched it to channel 11.  Now it works.  

Personally, I don't care if my phone hooks up.   Its just so my wife doesn't rack up data charges with her phone.  That was the issue.  She's do for a replacement/upgrade soon anyways.......won't be an iPhone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I'll make sure you get caught between DHS and I on a chair lift ride at the Summit this season...



:lol:


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm having trouble with my i6. I can hear just fine on speaker phone but barely hear in standard talk mode. If i step outside i can't hear at all, switch back to speaker and no problem. Always check make sure the volume is on highest setting. Is there another setting i have wrong?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I haven't had to give up my unlimited plan to upgrade phones on ATT.



I'd love to switch away from Verizon but nobody else has coverage worth a damn at my summer residence.   They NIMBY'd the tower AT&T is trying to install on a "scenic road" again at the planning board meeting last night.   T-Mobile and Sprint are really lousy here.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I haven't had to give up my unlimited plan to upgrade phones on ATT.



Is it really unlimited??

http://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pres...-has-misled-millions-consumers-unlimited-data


> The Federal Trade Commission filed a federal court complaint against AT&T Mobility, LLC, charging that the company has misled millions of its smartphone customers by charging them for “unlimited” data plans while reducing their data speeds, in some cases by nearly 90 percent.
> 
> The FTC’s*complaint alleges that the company failed to adequately disclose to its customers on unlimited data plans*that, if they reach a certain amount of data use in a given billing cycle, AT&T reduces – or “throttles” – their data speeds to the point that many common mobile phone applications – like web browsing, GPS navigation and watching streaming video – *become difficult or nearly impossible to use.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone with iPhone 6 or IOS8 having alarm problems?  WTF?  Testing today to try to figure out what is wrong. Started using my old phone as alarm BC I swear I wasnt snoozing in my sleep, which was all I could figure why I was oversleeping lately. Grrrrrr. On/off button shuts it off, my 4s method. Seems like you have to press the small button the screen that says snooze, hope not to hit OK and turn off. #Whatthefuckwerethoseboneheadgeeksthinking?!   Oh wait, seems hitting up volume button snoozes. Have to wait 8 mins for next snooze test to complete.  Grrrrrrr....


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 11, 2014)

〽❄❅;868218 said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble with my i6. I can hear just fine on speaker phone but barely hear in standard talk mode. If i step outside i can't hear at all, switch back to speaker and no problem. Always check make sure the volume is on highest setting. Is there another setting i have wrong?


I bet it's hardware. Take back to Apple Store, they'll replace if it's broken. I'm lucky to have a store 2 miles away, so sorry if that's not so easy for you (maybe consider a move ? Lol).


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Is it really unlimited??
> 
> http://www.ftc.gov/news-events/pres...-has-misled-millions-consumers-unlimited-data



I've not seen any obvious slowdowns.



SkiFanE said:


> Anyone with iPhone 6 or IOS8 having alarm problems?  WTF?  Testing today to try to figure out what is wrong. Started using my old phone as alarm BC I swear I wasnt snoozing in my sleep, which was all I could figure why I was oversleeping lately. Grrrrrr. On/off button shuts it off, my 4s method. Seems like you have to press the small button the screen that says snooze, hope not to hit OK and turn off. #Whatthefuckwerethoseboneheadgeeksthinking?!   Oh wait, seems hitting up volume button snoozes. Have to wait 8 mins for next snooze test to complete.  Grrrrrrr....



I've always hit the snooze on the screen so nothing really is different for me. Slide to turn off.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2014)

I hate the size of the phone.  It is too big for a phone.


----------



## Edd (Nov 11, 2014)

I've stopped at the South Portland Apple Store twice this week because I was driving through anyway. Sunday and today. Both days I walked in and the crowd was breathtaking. Twenty blue shirts on the floor, all busy, with easily another twenty customers waiting.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> I've stopped at the South Portland Apple Store twice this week because I was driving through anyway. Sunday and today. Both days I walked in and the crowd was breathtaking. Twenty blue shirts on the floor, all busy, with easily another twenty customers waiting.



Oh, yeah..that's useless - I always make an appt online - and they are good about seeing you on time.  Usually wait a day or two though.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 13, 2014)

Funny, I was down there on Sunday and randomly popped in to grab applecare for my wife's iphone6. There were plenty of employees free. I guess I just got lucky.  When I went to get my 6+, it was a mob scene. I couldn't get out there fast enough. But, luckily, the dude helping me was fantastic.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 14, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I hate the size of the phone.  It is too big for a phone.



How's it Apples fault if you have hobbit hands?


----------



## Edd (Nov 21, 2014)

Finally gave in and ordered one from Verizon (switched from Sprint) and activated it a couple of days ago.  It's a hell of a change(hardware-wise) from the 4s, all right.  I'm impressed with how slick the fingerprint scanner works.   

I switched carriers because most of my friends have Verizon and they almost always get better reception in ski country than I do. Also, nice to finally have LTE.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 21, 2014)

Edd said:


> Finally gave in and ordered one from Verizon (switched from Sprint) and activated it a couple of days ago.  It's a hell of a change(hardware-wise) from the 4s, all right.  I'm impressed with how slick the fingerprint scanner works.
> 
> I switched carriers because most of my friends have Verizon and they almost always get better reception in ski country than I do. Also, nice to finally have LTE.



I finally broke down this week and bought his and her iPhone 6's. To me more accurate, my iPhone 5 broke down.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok, I love this phone. Has anyone used Apple Pay yet? I set it up but haven't tried it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 1, 2014)

Edd said:


> Ok, I love this phone. Has anyone used Apple Pay yet? I set it up but haven't tried it.




Haven't used it yet... BUT I connected my AMEX to it and it's awesome!
I get a notification every time my card gets used..  And it notifies me almost instantly that there was a transaction.


----------



## Edd (Dec 1, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Haven't used it yet... BUT I connected my AMEX to it and it's awesome!
> I get a notification every time my card gets used..  And it notifies me almost instantly that there was a transaction.



Yeah, I have an AMEX too and I friggin love that.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 1, 2014)

Edd said:


> Yeah, I have an AMEX too and I friggin love that.



Really amazing how fast you get notified...


----------



## Edd (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm surprised this wasn't always a feature straight from the credit card companies. Maybe it is but it didn't happen until I triggered the Apple Pay service. Seems like an obvious theft prevention thing. 

I was sitting at a bar (as I'm prone to do) last week so I saw the server swipe my card. The notification appeared instantly, like half a second.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 1, 2014)

Edd said:


> I'm surprised this wasn't always a feature straight from the credit card companies. Maybe it is but it didn't happen until I triggered the Apple Pay service. Seems like an obvious theft prevention thing.
> 
> I was sitting at a bar (as I'm prone to do) last week so I saw the server swipe my card. The notification appeared instantly, like half a second.



i;ve had email notification from AMEX for a long time, not connected to any service other than amex.  don't remember all the options but i get alerts for when card is used online and when a purchase exceeds a set threshold.  i tried for first time ever to use amex for a cash advance when i was in a pinch.. failed because i didn't know my pin(guess wrong) and got an alert for that as well.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 1, 2014)

I get a text from AMEX when my card tries to spend over a grand...

This is different...


----------



## Edd (Dec 1, 2014)

Email, yes. But this is a drop down that appears regardless of what app you're using. Every individual charge.

Edit: didn't see Funky's response.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 1, 2014)

Lifeproof released their Fre case.  Available only from Lifeproof site though.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anyone used Apples Reuse and Recycle program thru Brightstar? They seem to be offer the best value for my old phone with an Apple Store gift card. Seems like and easy decision, Sprint $135, Bestbuy $155, Apple/Brightstar $210, Gazelle $115


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 25, 2015)

my 5s is working fine but am eligible  for an upgrade to iphone 6 for decent price. anyone upgrade to a 6 and regretting it?  not sure i'll like the bigger size, especially since i use a case for protection - making it even larger


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> my 5s is working fine but am eligible  for an upgrade to iphone 6 for decent price. anyone upgrade to a 6 and regretting it?  not sure i'll like the bigger size, especially since i use a case for protection - making it even larger



At this point I'd wait until the fall to see what they release. Get the 6s version or probably find the current 6 for less.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 25, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> At this point I'd wait until the fall to see what they release. Get the 6s version or probably find the current 6 for less.



6s confirmed or just rumor?

$100 for the 6 if i renew now, through office plan.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> 6s confirmed or just rumor?
> 
> $100 for the 6 if i renew now, through office plan.



Whatever they call it, new phone comes out once a year from Apple. I like my six, the screen is great. Got a fairly low profile case for it and had no issues skiing/etc with it.


----------



## Edd (Jun 25, 2015)

Love the 6. I upgraded from a 4s, though, which isn't the same as upgrading from a 5s. If I had a 5s, I'd wait for the next phone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2015)

I have a 5S for work.   I think it sucks.   Much prefer my HTC One mini.  


Sorry, I've been overdue for dissing on Apple products.  Probably high time I dissed on Subaru as well. 


Don't take it personally Edd.  :lol:


----------



## Edd (Jun 25, 2015)

I was starting to wonder if you were ok.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 25, 2015)

much better now

thanks


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I have a 5S for work.   I think it sucks.   Much prefer my HTC One mini.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I've been overdue for dissing on Apple products.  Probably high time I dissed on Subaru as well.
> ...



:lol:

I only clicked on this thread because I saw that you were the last person to post. :beer:


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 25, 2015)

My wife and I have 4s's.  They were our first smartphones.  We got them mostly out of laziness - there are too damn many choices out there.  I'm hoping next time around to go android.  I'm tired of the "big brother" feeling that I get from Apple....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm wishing I got the 6+ now...

Every time I see someone with one - I envy...


----------



## marcski (Jun 26, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I'm wishing I got the 6+ now...
> 
> Every time I see someone with one - I envy...


I always hated Itunes. I found a program called Copytrans that I now use instead of itunes. Let's you use your iphone as a regular harddrive; just drag and drop.  No more of that annoying sync crap.  

Personally, I'm a droid guy....but I need to add the music to everyone's iphone here at home.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 26, 2015)

yes I know... You like Droids..  People that like Droids ALWAYS have to tell others this..  
It's like manual transmissions..   Droids... And shifting..   raaaaaaraaaar......!

I keep all my music in the cloud now..  Since I have internet just about everywhere..
Access it from anywhere..  Let other people store my stuff that easily replaceable..  

I keep a small amount of music on my devices in case I'm not connected like in a subway..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 26, 2015)

Um Funky,

Apple fans are often times the boastful and proud tech geeks going .........yourself included.   Walk into a Verizon store vs an Apple Store and there's a distinct difference.  And I've never heard people waiting in line outside a store opening for multiple hours just to get the newest Android gadget. 


Good to see that you're keeping your weekly championship title as captain stereotype though.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> And I've never heard people waiting in line outside a store opening for multiple hours just to get the newest Android gadget.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't recall being that way - I really don't..   Except for challenging the AZ status quo...   And defending myself..
I'm just having some fun..  

I also don't really care what people use as long as I can hear them when they call me... 

I don't wait in lines for devices... Work gives me my phone..  I'd probably be just fine with a Droid..
I use Macs for music..  Just my thing..   
I have a Surface Pro now that I use for work... It's pretty awesome..

I'm not tied to Apple or any other company..

I'm an open source SME at my company now...  Lot's of new stuff trickling into the enterprise Database World..  Especially with all the Big Data BS going on..

I got to admit - I do like the closed ecosystem that Apple uses..   
Open Source is great for work..  I don't need to deal with it all the time.. haha...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 26, 2015)

gmcunni said:


>



If it's worth the wait and you got the time... why not?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 26, 2015)

gmcunni said:


>




Must have missed that news story.  When the new iPhone drops, you ALWAYS know.  The news is on every TV station and website for weeks prior to launch.  There are press conferences and speculation, bidding wars on eBay.  Every store is packed with lines of geeks waiting to worship at the alter of Steve Jobs.   The event is like Black Friday on steroids.


So, for someone to suggest that the Android people are the crazy ones?   Second funniest thing I've read all week.  Right after the suggestion that people drive sticks because they want to be manly and cool.

good stuff


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Must have missed that news story.  When the new iPhone drops, you ALWAYS know.  The news is on every TV station and website for weeks prior to launch.  There are press conferences and speculation, bidding wars on eBay.  Every store is packed with lines of geeks waiting to worship at the alter of Steve Jobs.   The event is like Black Friday on steroids.
> 
> 
> So, for someone to suggest that the Android people are the crazy ones?   Second funniest thing I've read all week.  Right after the suggestion that people drive sticks because they want to be manly and cool.
> ...



I'm hear for your entertainment...

Android users are not crazy... Never said that..
In fact I'm stoked that Android is making it into other technologies..

I stand by my thing about all y'all needing sticks in your hands...  
You do seem all "chest thumpy" and "arrrrrrrrgh"...

But who the fukc cares!!! Own that shit.....!!!! Live it!!!
Why should what I say be even a blip on the radar screen for your celebration..?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Must have missed that news story.  When the new iPhone drops, you ALWAYS know.



people wait in line for all sorts of silly things... phones, movie releases, books, concerts, sporting events... some people do it just for the fun of it.  my son slept out 2 nights in a tent in the middle of winter to get good seats to an oncampus basketball game.  mind you, he had season tickets, he and his buddies just wanted better seats.

i like new toys and i like my iphone. i'll probably read up on the rumors of the new 6s and hold off.  my 5s works fine, just want latest and greatest at a decent price.  

wife/kids have sprint like i do for work, the nice thing about me upgrading is our work phone price is much better than the discounts @ retail store for renewals.  so i can keep my 5s for them if they lose/drop/destroy their own phones.


----------



## danimals (Jun 26, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> My wife and I have 4s's.  They were our first smartphones.  We got them mostly out of laziness - there are too damn many choices out there.  I'm hoping next time around to go android.  I'm tired of the "big brother" feeling that I get from Apple....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Moving to android would be going with the even bigger brother, in terms of data collection and monetization. With Apple, you pay a bit more and buy the product, with Google, you pay a bit less and are the product.


----------



## dlague (Jun 27, 2015)

Well I went from an Android phone to an iPhone and now back to an Android phone and I plan on staying there.  Looking at getting at the S6 now.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Well I went from an Android phone to an iPhone and now back to an Android phone and I plan on staying there.  Looking at getting at the S6 now.



I'm due for a new phone in the next few months , any issues with porting your contacts from Android to I phone.
would assume you cant ? Also can you sync with computer ?


----------



## dlague (Jun 28, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I'm due for a new phone in the next few months , any issues with porting your contacts from Android to I phone.
> would assume you cant ? Also can you sync with computer ?



I tried using Bluetooth but for some reason I was unable to link the two.  Eventually gave up and reentered.  However,  for some spooky reason when I went from iPhone to my S5 all my contacts came across automatically.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> my 5s is working fine but am eligible  for an upgrade to iphone 6 for decent price. anyone upgrade to a 6 and regretting it?  not sure i'll like the bigger size, especially since i use a case for protection - making it even larger



I upgraded from a 5s to a 6(64gb) because they offered it when I was only one year thru my contract. Now I am on a one year lease with Sprint, no money up front and I can get a new phone every year and my bill only went up about $10 a month.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm still mired in the stone age with an iPhone 4s.  I was planning to upgrade last spring but my cash flow got disrupted by having to buy a new car a year before planned.   Then a big boat yard bill.  Now a big bill for three exterior doors.   At this point, I should probably just wait for the 6s.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 13, 2015)

I phone many assed es


----------



## Puck it (Jul 14, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I phone many assed es



I have no clue.


----------

